# Sanyo Cadnica



## pinetree89 (Nov 2, 2012)

Does anybody remember these lights? I recall my Dad who was a pilot always seemed to have one of these around. You could recharge them right in the AC outlet. Had two incandescent screw base bulbs, one with a red lens around the outside, one with a clear lens. Pretty cool little light for its time. 

Could there be a modern equivalent today?


----------



## Norm (Nov 2, 2012)

I thought Sanyo Cadnica were Nicad batteries, not a flashlight.

Edit Just found this Sanyo Bakelite Dual Bulb Rechargeable "Cadnica" Light.

And this 

Google search

Norm


----------

